# Bitte um Hilfe - neues Panel wird nicht erkannt



## anne (13 April 2011)

Hallo Ihr, 
ich brauche bitte eure Hilfe.

Wir hatten in einer Produktionsstätte in Italien ein defektes Panel (OP7). Das wurde jetzt ausgetauscht und wir bekommen seither eine Störungsanzeige auf der SPS (315-2DP); die BF- und SF-LED leuchten rot.

Der Baugruppenzustand des Panels zeigt eine Soll- Istabweichung der Baugruppennummern (siehe Anhang!).

Da das neue Panel in der Tat eine andere Nummer hat, ist das vermutlich  der Fehler...

Frage:

Wo kann ich die aktualisierte Nummer eingeben - habe in der Hardwarekonfiguration nichts gesehen?

Lieben Dank!


----------



## Verpolt (13 April 2011)

Hallo,

Ist-Typ nicht vorhanden! -->das ist verdächtig !


----------



## JesperMP (13 April 2011)

Es sagt das es fehlt ein "6AV3 607...". 
Ich glaube das die "..." bedeutet das die genaue Versionsstand braucht nicht 100% gleich sein. Es muss nur um eine OP7-DP handeln.

Ist das Protool Projekt auf den OP7 geladen ?
Ist der OP7 richtig verbunden nach dem tausch ?

Zeig uns die HW Konfig von S7 Projekt.
Zeig uns die Verbindungsdialog in Protool.


----------



## anne (13 April 2011)

Hallo,
an die HW-Konfig. komme ich momentan leider nicht dran - Projekt wie gesagt im Ausland.

Könnte aber evtl. den Verbindungsdialog in Protool zeigen, nur weiß ich nicht, wo der hinterlegt ist - wie kann ich den anzeigen?

UND: Das Panel *funktioniert* - warum erhalte ich dann im Baugruppenzustand, die Meldung, dass die Baugruppe nicht vorhanden ist?


----------



## JesperMP (13 April 2011)

Kann es sein, das es sind nur die "direkt-tasten" die nicht funktionieren ?

Siehe diese FAQs:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/29715428
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1405528 (Kapitel 6.5).

DP-Slave Direkt-Tasten sind etwas "lustig". Damit funktioniert das Panel gleichzeitig als master (die normale Bedien und Beobachtungs Funktione) und als DP Slave (nur Direkt-Tasten).


----------



## anne (13 April 2011)

Hallo JesperMP,

wie gesagt, das alte Panel war defekt und wurde ausgetauscht!

Das neue Panel (OP7) funktioniert am Profibus wieder einwandfrei aber ich bekomme eben im Baugruppenzustand die Meldung, dass die Baugruppe nicht vorhanden ist und es leuchten die SF- und BF-LED's, warum?

*Wo* kann ich die Nummer 6AV3607... nachträglich auf das neue Panel *ändern*?


----------



## JesperMP (13 April 2011)

anne schrieb:


> ..ich bekomme eben im Baugruppenzustand die Meldung, dass die Baugruppe nicht vorhanden ist und es leuchten die SF- und BF-LED's, warum?


Weil der S7 CPU die OP7 als DP Slave nicht sehen kann. Ob der Slave komplett fehlt, oder es nur um eine Unterschied in Typbezeichnung, weiss ich nicht.



anne schrieb:


> *Wo* kann ich die Nummer 6AV3607... nachträglich auf das neue Panel *ändern*?


Kannst du nicht.
Wie gesagt, ich _glaube_ das die "..." in Typbezeichnung ist genau dafür so das man eine alte Version mit eine neuere Version austauschen kann, selbst wenn die Typen nicht 100% gleich sind.
Auf diesen Grund _glaube_ ich das das Problem liegt anderswo.


----------



## Sinix (13 April 2011)

anne schrieb:


> Das neue Panel (OP7) funktioniert am Profibus wieder einwandfrei


Heisst das es werden daten aus der SPS korrekt angezeigt und es kann bedient werden?




anne schrieb:


> aber  ich bekomme eben im Baugruppenzustand die Meldung, dass die Baugruppe  nicht vorhanden ist und es leuchten die SF- und BF-LED's, warum?



SF wegen unterschiedlicher Baugruppen (Nummern sind ja unterschiedlich)
BF ? --> ist am OP die Busadresse eingestellt? Ist ein eventueller Abschlusswiderstand nach dem Tausch auch wieder eingeschaltet/ausgeschaltet?




anne schrieb:


> *Wo* kann ich die Nummer 6AV3607... nachträglich auf das neue Panel *ändern*?



Wohl nur durch eintragen überspielen in HW-Konfig (Systemdaten).


----------



## JesperMP (13 April 2011)

Bitte, genau welche Typbezeichnungen vorher und nachher ?

Wobei, wenn man eine anderen Paneltyp nimmt mit ein wesentlichen Versionsunterschied, dann kann das Projekt nicht auf das Panel geladen werden, ohne das die Typbezeichnung in STEP7 HW Konfig, und Protool aktualisiert wurde.
Auch von diesen Grund glaube ich nicht das das Problem bei den Typbezeichnung liegt.


----------



## anne (13 April 2011)

Danke für deine Antworten Mäuseklavier.

1) Ja, die Daten aus der SPS werden einwandfrei angezeigt und das Panel kann bedient werden.

2) Abschlusswiderstand ist wie vorher; *wo *kann die Busadresse eingestellt werden, da sich am Panel zwar Dip-Schalter befinden, diese geben aber nur an, ob das Panel über MPI oder Profibus angeschlossen werden soll?

3) Ein Überspielen der HW-Konfg. wäre ja nicht das Problem; aber ich finde nichts, wo ich die Nummer *neu* eingeben könnte... Unter "Eigenschaften-DP-Slave" kann die Bestellnummer leider nicht eingegeben werden.

Danke!


----------



## anne (13 April 2011)

Altes Panel: 6AV3607 1JC20-0AX1

Neues Panel: 6AV3607 1JC30-0AX1


----------



## JesperMP (13 April 2011)

Glaube nicht das der Versionsunterschied von ..-1JC20 auf ..1JC30 das Problem erklären kann.
Z.B. Wenn man ein ET200S IM151 Version 6ES7151-1AA0*1*-0AB0, dann kan man es mit ein 6ES7151-1AA0*5*-0AB0 austauschen. Sonnst musste Siemens ja alle mögliche Baugruppenstände auf Ersatzteillager haben.

Bin nicht sicher, aber kann es sein das wenn man Direkt-Tasten per DP-Slave Verbindung verwendet, dann genügt es nicht mit ein Transfer von Protool. Man muss auch ein Transfer von der HW Konfig in STEP7 durchführen. Hast du das gemacht ?


----------



## anne (13 April 2011)

Danke _JesperMP_,

ja einen  Transfer von der HW-Konfig. in STEP7 habe ich gemacht!

Verstehe nicht, warum der Baugruppenzustand anzeigt, dass das Panel nicht vorhanden ist - obwohl es einwandfrei funktioniert...

Nach wie vor leuchten beide LED's an der CPU.


----------



## JesperMP (13 April 2011)

anne schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, warum der Baugruppenzustand anzeigt, dass das Panel nicht vorhanden ist - obwohl es einwandfrei funktioniert...


Funktionieren die Direkt-Tasten ?
(wir wissen das Direkt-Tasten konfiguriert sind. Es ist der einzigste Grund das man ein OP7 als DP-Slave konfigurieren kann).


----------



## anne (13 April 2011)

Ja, auch die Direkttasten funktionieren...


----------



## MSB (13 April 2011)

Du musst laut folgender Liste definitiv die HW-Konfig anpassen,
es wurde hier ein OP7/DP gegen ein OP7/DP12 getauscht.

Die beiden Panel haben offensichtlich verschiedene GSD-Dateien.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/29339779

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Verpolt (13 April 2011)

anne schrieb:


> 2) Abschlusswiderstand ist wie vorher; *wo *kann die Busadresse eingestellt werden, da sich am Panel zwar Dip-Schalter befinden, diese geben aber nur an, ob das Panel über MPI oder Profibus angeschlossen werden soll?



Soweit ich weiß wird die Adresse in der Projektierung vergeben

auf der Rückseite des OP7 befindet sich eine DP-Status-LED.



anne schrieb:


> 3) Ein Überspielen der HW-Konfg. wäre ja nicht das Problem; aber ich finde nichts, wo ich die Nummer *neu* eingeben könnte... Unter "Eigenschaften-DP-Slave" kann die Bestellnummer leider nicht eingegeben werden.



Die Nummer kann man nicht ändern. Die ergibt sich aus der GSD-Datei. Hardwareconfig---Profibus-DP----OP7.


----------



## JesperMP (13 April 2011)

Ich glaube du hast es gefunden Manuel.

Nur finde ich es merkwürdig das man die HW Konfig auf den Panel laden kann, obwohl das die Typ falsch ist.


----------



## Verpolt (13 April 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast es gefunden Manuel.
> 
> Nur finde ich es merkwürdig das man die HW Konfig auf den Panel laden kann, obwohl das die Typ falsch ist.



Die Config wird doch in die CPU geladen.

Das Protool-Projekt auf das OP.

Beide verstehen sich durch die DP-Adresse als verbunden, jedoch mit unterschiedlichen Versionsständen.

PS: Wurde im Protool Projekt --Bediengerätetyp ändern ausgeführt?


----------



## JesperMP (13 April 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Die Config wird doch in die CPU geladen.
> Das Protool-Projekt auf das OP.
> Beide verstehen sich durch die DP-Adresse als verbunden, jedoch mit unterschiedlichen Versionsständen.


Aber Direkt-Tasten per DP-Slave Verbindung funktioniert nur mit ein integriertes Projekt. Sollte nicht möglich sein, das es ist richtig in STEP7 aber falsch in Protool.


----------



## MSB (13 April 2011)

Direkttasten werden primär mal "nur" in der HW-Konfig projektiert,
ob das Projekt integriert ist oder auch nicht spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Protool seitig dürfte zwischen den beiden Panel-Typen ohnehin kein Unterschied sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## anne (13 April 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfestellung, auch wenn ich grad nur Fragezeichen auf der Stirn habe... 

@Manuel: Woran hast du gesehen, dass es sich um ein DP12 handelt - denn es stimmt tatsächlich?

@Verpolt: Nein, im Protool Projekt wurde nicht --Bediengerätetyp ändern--ausgeführt? Wo finde ich das in Protoll, habe das nicht gefunden...

Frage:

Was muss ich jetzt tun - eine andere GSD-Datei laden?


----------



## Verpolt (13 April 2011)

anne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfestellung, auch wenn ich grad nur Fragezeichen auf der Stirn habe...
> 
> @Verpolt: Nein, im Protool Projekt wurde nicht --Bediengerätetyp ändern--ausgeführt? Wo finde ich das in Protoll, habe das nicht gefunden...



Fehler meinerseits. Das war WinCCflex. Musst du nix ändern



anne schrieb:


> Was muss ich jetzt tun - eine andere GSD-Datei laden?



Hardwareconfig--op7--tauschen--speichern--übersetzen---CPU laden


----------



## JesperMP (13 April 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung das die gesammte Funktionalität von Siemens nicht richtig durchgedacht ist.

Das es trotzdem funktioniert obwohl die Gerätetypen nicht übereinstimmen, ist vermutlich weil man dann Rückwärtzkompatibilität hat. Das macht Sinn.
Aber in den Fall sollte es kein "BF" auslösen.


----------



## anne (13 April 2011)

Hallo Verpolt, ich habe jetzt in der Hardware-Kofig. mit der linken Maustaste auf das entsprechende Simatic-Op geklickt und "Objekt tauschen" angewählt.

Jetzt erhalte ich aber die Meldung: Zu diesem Objekt ist kein Tauschobjekt verfügbar...

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Danke


----------



## Der Pfälzer (13 April 2011)

Hallo anne,

wenn sich das Obekt nicht tauschen lässt, dann musst das "alte" Panel löschen und das "neue" einfügen.
Vorher die Eintragungen aufschreiben !!

Übrigens:
das "alte"-DP-Panel hat die GSD-Datei 07DT*20*AX.200
das "neue"-DP12-Panel hat die GSD-Datei 07DT*40*AX.200

Sieh mal nach, welche GSD bei dir in der HW-Config steht.

Gruß Roland


----------



## PN/DP (13 April 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das die gesammte Funktionalität von Siemens nicht richtig durchgedacht ist.


Jep, das ganze Dilemma kommt daher, weil Siemens dem OP7-DP12 eine andere Profibus-Ident-Nummer gegeben hat.

Man könnte z.B. problemlos ein OP*7*-DP gegen ein OP*17*-DP tauschen, weil beide die Ident-Nummer 0x8020 haben.
Man kann aber nicht ein OP7-*DP* gegen ein OP7-*DP12* tauschen ohne Änderung der HW-Konfig, weil das OP7-DP12 
die Ident-Nummer 0x8040 hat. Da nimmt der DP-Master den zyklischen DP-Betrieb mit dem DP-Slave nicht auf, weil 
der gefundene Slave eine andere Identnummer als projektiert hat. Deshalb leuchtet auch BF und die Diagnose sagt 
"Teilnehmer nicht vorhanden".
Das OP7-DP12 funktioniert aber als Panel - außer die Direkttasten - weil es ein aktiver Profibus-Teilnehmer ist. 
Für die reine Panel-Funktion ist es sogar egal, welche Profibus-Adresse das OP7 hat.
Die Profibus-Adresse des OP7 wird in ProTool > Steuerungen > [irgendeine_Steuerung] > Parameter > OP-Parameter eingestellt.



anne schrieb:


> Ja, auch die Direkttasten funktionieren...


Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, solange der DP-Master den zyklischen DP-Betrieb mit dem OP7 nicht aufgenommen hat.
Ich nehme mal an, die Direkttasten werden im SPS-Programm gar nicht verwendet und das OP7 ist nur deshalb als 
DP-Slave projektiert, weil der original-Programmierer es nicht anders wußte ... also überflüssig.



anne schrieb:


> Was muss ich jetzt tun - eine andere GSD-Datei laden?


Wenn das ausgetauschte OP7-DP12 jetzt schon komplett funktioniert und die Direkttasten gar nicht genutzt werden, 
dann würde ich einfach mal das OP7-Slave-Objekt aus dem Profibus-Mastersystem löschen.

Falls die Direkttasten doch genutzt werden:

Wenn Dein OP7-ProTool-Projekt im Step7-Projekt integriert ist, dann siehe Anleitung von Verpolt #23.
Wenn das "Tauschen nicht geht, dann den vorhandenen OP7-Slave löschen und als OP7-DP12 neu einfügen und mit dem 
von HW-Konfig vorgeschlagenen OP7 "koppeln".

Wenn Dein OP7-ProTool-Projekt nicht im Step7-Projekt integriert ist, dann mußt Du das OP7 per GSD-Datei austauschen.
(siehe meinen nächsten Beitrag)

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (13 April 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Aber Direkt-Tasten per DP-Slave Verbindung funktioniert nur mit ein integriertes Projekt.


Funktioniert auch mit nicht integriertes Projekt. Dann muß man die OP7-GSD-Datei aus ProTool in HW-Konfig installieren 
und benutzen. Das OP7 findet man dann unter "weitere Feldgeräte > MMI > SIMATIC_HMI".
OP7/17-DP ..: si078020.gsd
OP7/17-DP12: si078040.gsd

Harald


----------



## anne (13 April 2011)

Hallo,

bin hier grad etwas überfordert...

1) Das  OP7-ProTool-Projekt ist im Step7-Projekt integriert. 

2) Die Anleitung von Verpolt #23 klappt nicht - bekomme eben die Fehlermeldung, dass kein Tauschobjekt verfügbar ist. Wenn ich ein 
OP7-DP12 neu einfüge, so kann ich keine Profibusadresse vergeben.


----------



## Verpolt (13 April 2011)

anne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin hier grad etwas überfordert...
> 
> ...



Altes OP7 löschen. Neuse OP7-12DP einfügen. koppeln mit deiner CPU.
Solltest keine DP-Adresse auswählen können, dann in Protool vergeben.

In Protool (ist ja integriert) auf Steuerung klicken. Profibus auswählen. Adresse eintragen (28). speichern.

Jetzt in Sepp7 die Hardwareconfig öffnen. OP= DP-Adresse 28. 

Alles speichern--übersetzen--übertragen


----------



## PN/DP (13 April 2011)

anne schrieb:


> 2) Die Anleitung von Verpolt #23 klappt nicht - bekomme eben die Fehlermeldung, dass kein Tauschobjekt verfügbar ist.


Das vorhandene OP7-Slave-Objekt erst löschen, dann das neue OP7-DP12-Slave-Objekt einfügen und wieder mit dem integrierten OP7-Projekt "koppeln".

So gehts auch:
Erst das neue OP7-DP12-Slave-Objekt am Mastersystem einfügen,
dann im alten OP7-Slave-Objekt die Kopplung lösen,
dann das neu OP7-DP12-Slave-Objekt koppeln,
dann das alte OP7-Slave-Objekt löschen.



anne schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein OP7-DP12 neu einfüge, so kann ich keine Profibusadresse vergeben.


Du mußt und kannst keine Profibus-Adresse vergeben, weil die schon im ProTool-Projekt eingestellt ist.
Durch das "koppeln" wird die in ProTool eingestellte Profibus-Adresse dem Step7 mitgeteilt.

Harald


----------



## anne (13 April 2011)

*Lieben Dank* an alle, die mich so tatkräftig unterstützt haben!

Konnte jetzt  das vorhandene OP7-Slave-Objekt löschen und anschließend dann das neue  OP7-DP12-Slave-Objekt einfügen.

Nun sind auch die beiden roten LED's an der SPS aus!

Noch eine Frage:

Woher hat denn MSB in seinem Beitrag #16 gewusst, dass jetzt ein OP7/DP12 angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Der Pfälzer (13 April 2011)

na, anhand der Nummer



anne schrieb:


> Altes Panel: 6AV3607 1JC20-0AX1
> 
> Neues Panel: 6AV3607 1JC30-0AX1



http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/4015433

Gruß Roland


----------



## anne (13 April 2011)

Ach ja klar, wie d... von mir - natürlich anhand der Nummer!  

Ich war so versteift auf meinen Dateianhang (Baugruppenzustand), so dass ich schon dachte, dass MSB hellsehen kann.

Gelobe Besserung...


Danke Roland!


----------

